# For those that know or know of Elicia Calhoun (another horrible car accident w/dogs)



## JakodaCD OA

Elicia Calhoun - Desperately Hoping for Tobie's Safe Return, Rest in Peace Sweet Nika on Vimeo

Dont know if the link will work, but Elicia was in a car accident , unfortunately a couple of her dogs passed and one is missing.

This is so very very sad Elicia is the nicest person , world team competitor , her life revolves around her dogs. Some may remember her aussie Suny..

Keep her and her dogs in your prayers


----------



## GSDBESTK9

So sad  I hope Tobi is found.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Horrible horrible news 



> Here are some updates (from facebook)
> It just isn't getting better for Elicia.
> 
> (initial info)
> .......six dogs were thrown from the car of an internationally known agility trainer this morning after the vehicle they were riding in clipped an 18-wheeler and rolled twice. I don't know all the details, but 1 dog was killed on impact, 3 are at a clinic being treated, and 2 are missing in the desert. We are trying to find the two missing. There are several people out searching the deserts right now along the stretch of I-10 near mile marker 351 outside of Wilcox, AZ. If anyone else is in the area and can help, I'm sure they would be very grateful.
> 
> The owner has checked herself out of the hospital (against orders, I'm sure) to find her dogs. The two missing are Tobie (far left) and Nica (2nd from right). I will update as I hear new information, but for now we just need to get people out there to help find them. It's a huge, vast area with temps soaring past 100 degrees, and I don't think the dogs are snake-trained. Time is of the essence! You can email me for more information at [email protected]. Here is the pic once more and thanks for all of your amazing support in sharing and getting word out so we can find these beautiful animals!
> 
> (Update 1)
> Elicia has a punctured lung and other issues, but despite this - checked herself out of the hospital to search for her dogs.
> 
> (update 2)
> Destiny suffered a dislocated hip and torn pad but otherwise is OK. Kelpie pup Tsunami was killed instantly. Still looking for Sweet girls Tobie and Nika.
> 
> (update 3)
> Nika has been found; she was hit by a car and is dead.
> 
> --- wrote:
> >
> > Hey guys. Elicia Calhoun , who used to live in NJ
> > needs our prayers.
> > She lives in AZ area now -- she was in a bad car accident
> > And two of her dogs are missing. Not alot of details
> > But all the good thoughts and prayers you can send,
> >
> > It has been reported one dog died.
> >


----------



## elisabeth_00117

This is horrific news... sending my healing and good thoughts her way...


----------



## wildo

One brave soul posted on FB about car safety for animals. I think it needed to be said, but was not well received at all:



> Hi Sharon, I think that what you are sharing with others is needed but I think that you're timing is not good! Elicia fell asleep behind the wheel is what I'm reading! Probably exhausted from all the training and driving! Anyone could have done this esp. if you don't have another person to help with the driving! This is so fresh and with the gravity of loss, we need to be sensitive to the timing of our good advice. I'm with you on all the steps needed to secure our pets safely in our vehicles. But..... as the saying goes "hindsight is 20/20"!


I'm still hoping Tobi is found soon! The response for help was apparently overwhelming at > $18000 in less than 12 hours. The donation site has been disabled for now.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

wildo said:


> *One brave soul posted on FB about car safety for animals. I think it needed to be said, but was not well received at all*:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still hoping Tobi is found soon! The response for help was apparently overwhelming at > $18000 in less than 12 hours. The donation site has been disabled for now.


Too bad they got slammed, if any of us can learn from an incident, I say it's a GOOD thing....

When I know better I do better, I can learn new things!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I'm guessing all the dogs were loose in the car??


----------



## wildo

Yes- all dogs were loose in the car. MRL- I couldn't agree more. I can't count how many times I wrote on their FB page something similar about restraining dogs in the car either with a harness or crate, but then deleted it. I don't have much of a filter to be honest, but was trying to show some sensitivity while the last dog is still lost.

But still- a world class agility competitor didn't restrain their dogs in travel?? That blows my mind more than anything. "When I know better I do better" -So true. My dog does not ride unrestrained. No way, no how.


----------



## shepherdmom

wildo said:


> One brave soul posted on FB about car safety for animals. I think it needed to be said, but was not well received at all:


I disagree. It didn't need to be said. She is probably already beating herself up. This is the worst possible time to say soemthing like this, IMHO. 

I don't know Elicia but sending all my good thoughts her way! I hope she finds her other dog.

p.s. I think its fine to discuss on boards like this but to take it to her facebook page is what I have the problem with.


----------



## wildo

shepherdmom said:


> p.s. I think its fine to discuss on boards like this but to take it to her facebook page is what I have the problem with.


For the record, It wasn't posted on Elicia'sFB page (I agree that would be totally inappropriate); it was posted on Susan Garrett's FB page on a post she made about Elicia.


----------



## Guardyan

My heart breaks for her . . . 

To say that the dogs should have been restrained is just rubbing salt in a wound. The lesson is already there in black and white. Completely tasteless to point out the obvious in the wake of a devastating accident.


----------



## Sunflowers

This is terribly sad. I hope she finds some peace after such trauma.


----------



## GatorDog

That is absolutely heartbreaking


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

A little bit of good news...Tobie has been found!


----------



## wildo

Oh! I was just heading to FB looking for an update. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wildo

Everyone can see a photo of them reunited here: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150944491287508&set=o.344888635582961&type=1&theater


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Awesome!! Is he ok?


----------



## qbchottu

That story gave me chills...:teary:

I can't imagine how terrible she feels. Please everyone...carefully restrain your dogs in the car. You never know when tragedy can strike.


----------



## Sunflowers

wildo said:


> Everyone can see a photo of them reunited here: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150944491287508&set=o.344888635582961&type=1&theater


Evil Facebook wants me to log in


----------



## starburst

wow, that picture made me tear up!
So so glad the two have been reunited.


----------



## GatorDog

starburst said:


> wow, that picture made me tear up!
> So so glad the two have been reunited.


Same here! So glad she was found.


----------



## Briarwoodpups

Tobie is found and doing exceptionally well. Her paws are in surprisingly good shape, not all torn up. She drank tons of water. From what I'm understanding, a plane really helped by spotting her from the air. So happy and relieved that she was able to find Tobie and that she can now relax and heal up herself!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

https://www.facebook.com/groups/344888635582961/

Not sure if the FB page was posted but here it is.

I'm sure she's beating herself up for falling asleep and not having the dogs restrained or crated. From what I understand she was in a hyundai, doubt you can get 6-7 crates in a hyundai (my sister has a santa fe)..

Hopefully she will be ok physically as well. So sad, but the agility / dog community rocks


----------



## JakodaCD OA

oops forgot to add , in my opinion, the restraining post did NOT need to be said at this time, as one posted, it is like pouring salt in the wound. Elicia loves and cares for her dogs more than anyone I know.


----------



## Courtney

This thread has been a roller-coaster ride to read. How devastating for the babies that lost their lives, the ones being treated and bless Tobie's heart for surviving and being found.

I feel so bad for the owner & can't imagine what she's going through. The fact she checked herself out of the hospital when the DR advised against it to search for her missing babies says alot.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

JakodaCD OA said:


> oops forgot to add , in my opinion, the restraining post did NOT need to be said at this time, as one posted, it is like pouring salt in the wound. Elicia loves and cares for her dogs more than anyone I know.


 Agree ,Not the time for it.However I am in the process of ordering a harness for each of my two and something for when i transport. Two weeks ago had the Luck dog in the truck,a 2005 silverado crew cab and we always put the seat down. Some idiot pulled out in front of me, had to slam the brakes and he lost his footing. That could have resulted in an injury that at 10 years old my Lucky boy might not have been so lucky w/. As I read this thread particularly the first post I felt so sad and thought of all the trips I've made w/ our two and how that could happen to us. Hope Elicia heals and so happy Tobie was found.


----------



## Chicagocanine

While I don't think there is any point to saying it to the person involved in this horrible accident, I do think this is a good reminder to others though, of how important it is to properly restrain your dogs in the car.

You don't need to be able to fit a bunch of crates in your car, there are multiple safety-rated and crash-tested dog seatbelt harnesses out there for purchase. There are several different ways to safely restrain dogs in the car, you can find one that will work for you. 
If you don't know about the different options, do a search here on the forum as there have been multiple posts about them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Did anyone see pics of her vehicle? EE gads I did, and honestly, I'm not sure the dogs would have been better off crated, restrained or whatever, her car was absolutely demolished


----------



## Loneforce

very sad  prayers to Elicia and her family


----------



## Jax08

The pictures of that car are horrific.


----------



## Chicagocanine

On another forum I am on people said the dogs were in crates.


----------



## Jax08

On the facebook page for her, a person said the puppy that died was in a crate and secured, all others were loose. It is so sad.


----------



## GSDElsa

She rolled her car how many times driving how fast? Sounds to me like everyone is lucky they survived--restraints or not.


----------



## Jax08

GSDElsa said:


> She rolled her car how many times driving how fast? Sounds to me like everyone is lucky they survived--restraints or not.


With a tractor trailer involved. I think people do need to realize, that while restraints do save lives, they don't always save lives. 

The one article I read said she signed herself out of the hospital with a punctured lung to go into the desert to look for her dog. I find it extremely difficult to judge a person like that.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I don't think anyone was judging her.


----------



## Jax08

I didn't say anyone was judging her.


----------



## middleofnowhere

How horrible! Most of us, in the same position, would be monday morning quarterbacking ourselves. And, as some one mentioned, hindsight usually seems better but even restraints might not have helped.

I'm glad the last dog was found.


To make it through with few scars, we need a lot of luck and a lot of good care. I've gotten to the age where I pull over if I am sleepy. I've even slept in the cab of a bench-seated half ton pick up WITH two GSDs in the front seat. Not real comfy but better than driving when I feel like dozing. Still need a lot of luck. A couple of seconds attention somewhere else & a slow moving vehicle can suddenly appear way too close in front of you! One reason for driving an old vehicle is that there are no passenger seat airbags so the dogs can ride in the cab.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Chicagocanine said:


> I don't think anyone was judging her.


Me neither...

I do hope that it makes ALL OF US think about how we travel in general (I still have friends that refuse to wear their seatbelts) let alone how we transport our dogs.


----------



## Jax08

Again...I didn't say anyone was judging her! Nobody, on anything I read, was judging her.


----------



## Sunflowers

Does anyone have an update on her?


----------



## Jax08

https://www.facebook.com/groups/344888635582961/

Missing dog found alive after southeastern Arizona crash


----------



## Sunflowers

Jax08 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/344888635582961/
> 
> Missing dog found alive after southeastern Arizona crash



Yeah, I saw that article. 
I am not on Facebook anymore.
Thought someone here would know how she and the dogs are doing right now.


----------



## GregK

Jax08 said:


> Missing dog found alive after southeastern Arizona crash


 

*"Calhoun checked herself out of the hospital with a punctured lung to go looking for her missing dogs."* 


Now **that's** devotion!! God bless her!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

This was her car...










A Tale of Tragedy and Hope <--- Updated story and a great read...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks for the update Maggie Rose! I'm glad to hear Elicia is ok and her furkids.


----------



## wildo

Elicia did a live webinar sometime recently (I assume this must have happened yesterday). Anyway- it was recorded and you can watch it here:
Waltzing Paws Agility on USTREAM: .

It's an hour and thirteen minutes long, but it's a really interesting story with her going over a lot of the lessons learned. Though I don't think I can do it justice, I'd say an executive summary might be:

Pull over when you feel yourself mentally disconnecting from driving.
If crating, be sure there is nothing in the crate that could hurt the dog if the dog is thrown around inside.
If crating, be sure that you can still access and open doors of the crate even if you can't access and open doors of the vehicle.
She didn't feel a harness or a crate would have been any safier than the dogs riding loose in her scenario, and makes a point that each scenario is different; that one needs to look independently at what's best.
An animal communicator was instrumental in finding lost Toby.
She is attempting to use this experience to bring awareness to car saftey for dogs through funding and researching crash tests and other general awareness through TV media.
Her and the dogs are on the mend and are going to be OK.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

She put it up last night and it's incredible how she was able to go thru it again for us so we can learn...

Well worth the watch!


----------

